# 1.5 nano hex planted?



## Cactusdoug (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I picked up this little tank at a yard sale for 5 bucks last weekend.

It's about 7" x 7" x 8" tall, which seems to work out to about one and a half gallons.










This will be my smallest tank ever.

I will want to plant it out and am wondering about a few things...

It came with a small air pump and some kind of UGF (under gravel filter), I don't know much about UGF's having HOB's (hang on back filter) on all my other tanks.

I was thinking about tossing the UGF as I don't think I even have all of it.
Theres just a grid thing for the bottom with a 1/2 inch diameter tube coming up from it.

I was thinking of just using the air pump with an air stone.

It has a hood that will take a screw in bulb, so I thought I would use a 10 watt 6500k compact fluorescent bulb, would this be too much light?

I realize I'll have to use smaller scale plants, any suggestions on plants?

I was thinking about running it without a heater, so I'm thinking of putting in White Cloud Mountain Minnows. How many can I put in a tank this small?
Are there any other fish you would recommend?

Can I put a bottom feeder in with out a heater? If so what kind?

I'm sure I'll come up with some more questions, but I'll leave it at these for now.

Any suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanx, cactusdoug


----------



## mjprather (Apr 24, 2004)

For a tank this small I would not keep anything more than a single betta or 2 or 3 white clouds. I can't think of any bottoms feeders that would be happy in there except for shrimp maybe. 

I would consider growing some Anubias Nana in there. It would take up a lot of space, but would also give a betta a nice place to lounge on.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

You will need a filter on it so if you take out the undergravel you will need to replace it with something else. If you use the undergravel than I would only use plants you can attach to wood or rock like Java Fern, Java Moss or Riccia. You could also add a Crypt Wendtii to be planted in the gravel. The 6500k 10 watt bulb will be good, not too much lighting. I think a couple of the Minnows or one Betta will do good, but no bottom feeders. I would suggest shrimp but without a heater I don't think they will do good.


----------



## mjprather (Apr 24, 2004)

I have been told that ghost shrimp prefer colder than tropical water.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

MJ...This could be true but mine are keep in water at 76 degrees. A lot will depend on what the room temp is keep at year around.


----------



## Newkidonthetank (Apr 3, 2004)

OMG :!: i have the exact same thing just sitting in my closet.... i dont have the little protective shield and the light fixture is warped from a bad accident with a 25watt bulb....ohh... in a 15watt max... but .... i was thinking a val jungle.. with a otto


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

i wouldnt put any fish in there.....IF you really wanted to go kool......just do alittle eco-complete and some kool plants, and maybe run water from the tank in to like a 5 gallon tank.....that way u could have a heater, filter and CO2 stuff.....that'd be kool, but i wouldn't even do a betta, thats not really alot of room and some bettas get kinda big......oh and btw the little 5 galon tank could be a little rubbermaid container or even a bucket or something.....idk


----------



## Newkidonthetank (Apr 3, 2004)

you could use ehiem hobby pump... that way u could cycle the water...!!
use a syphon method to get it down there and the pump to pump it back up...
just a thought


----------



## Cactusdoug (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I ended up going non filtered on my new 1.5 gal hex.

I used gravel from one of my running 10 gal tanks, and water out of my 55 gal. (start out with a good bacterial population this way)

I put in 3 White Cloud Mountain Minnows, and 1 Ghost Shrimp.
I used the White Clouds so I could run it without a heater.

I used the little air pump that came with the hex and an air stone,
I used a 10 watt 6500K compact fluorescent in the hood

I feed lightly everyother day.

It's been up and running for just over a week, and so far so good.

Pic below.

CD


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

How's the little tank working out?


----------



## justinh (Oct 31, 2004)

Ever consider using distilled water for this tank? i find it greatly reduces algae growth...i have high ph, high kh tap water, so for my nano tanks it seems to be the key to success.


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

okay-- i am now inspired. in my science center at school i have a 20 gallon ghetto paludarium and the exact same tank with 1 SAE, 2 guppies, 1 betta and a lot of algae growing on an anubias. the SAE was added just today. i know that this will get the fish police after me, but the SAE is really the 1st grade fish and he moves from classroom to classroom as tanks get algae growth. 
but, after seeing your really nice set up, i am inspired to add some plants and remove some fish. 
okay, and now for a really hard question, what the heck would be the correct bioload for 1.5 gallons???
kris


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

one more question: what about hygro?? i have some really lousy examples that are under-lighted and in sad shape in my 30 gallon.


----------



## wazza_77 (Jan 5, 2005)

*1.5G Hex updates?*

Any new pix or info on the lil tank Cactusdoug??

Kris, is there any piccies of your "20 gallon ghetto paludarium"?

Cheers


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

i have some old pictures, but i need to take some new ones and post them on the forum. it's getting revamped this summer.
i am heading back to school for the second week of the second term monday and i will be adding some java fern and some java moss. so, it will have:
1 false SAE
1 betta
2 female guppies 
1 male guppy
is that too many fish?


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

for your 20? youll have a hard time seeing any fish, ever. be careful with the betta and the guppies... once, i had a betta and beautiful red longfin guppy together in a 3 gallon tank, and the betta tore him apart, literally. he must have thought it was another betta :icon_conf in a 20, should be no prob.


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

hey thanks--
i was thinking of the 1.5, but hearing what you said and knowing that this is a school tank, maybe i'll stick to the betta and SAE only. 
the 20 is only half filled with water, the other bit is terraced land...
what would you suggest in a tank that size with a betta?
:fish:


----------

